# Betrug/Abzocke mit erhaltenen SMS



## Irmgard Meyer (12 Februar 2011)

Habe im Dezember 2 und im Januar 5 SMS erhalten von der Nummer 17788028 - es ging um "Quick fever Quiz" etc., die ich sofort gelöscht habe.
Für diese eingehenden SMS muss ich jetzt je € 4,99 zahlen. Nach Rücksprache bei E-plus hätte man das selber verschuldet und eventuell bei einem Gewinnspiel die Handynr. bekannt gegeben. Habe ich aber nicht, da ich meine Nr. nur an Freunde weitergebe.

Musste meine Handynummer ändern lassen - wieder 15 Euro.
Wer hat das schon einmal erlebt und kann Ratschläge geben, wie man das Geld zurück bekommt.

Danke!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Betrug/Abzocke mit erhaltenen SMS*

(Mich verwundert es etwas, dass Du zwei SMS kriegst, diese löscht und Dich hinterher noch so gut erinnern kannst. Machst Du öfter bei Gewinnspielen mit?)

[edit: Meintest Du quiz-fever?
http://konsumentenbund.wordpress.co...z-fever-de-gewinnspiel-mit-499-eur-pro-woche/ ]

Das könnte veraltet sein (ist aus 2009)


> Im vergangenen Monat habe bei einem Gewinnspiel bei Kostenlos.de  teilgenommen. Dort konnte man ein Auto gewinnen. Ich habe nur meinen  Namen und meine Email hinterlassen. Wie ist es dann möglich, dass von  meiner Mobilfunknummer eine Abbuchung in Höhe von 14,97 vorgenommen  wurde.
> Mitte des Monats bekam ich meine Mobilfunkrechnung, mit der Nummer *17788028.* Ich konnte diese Nummer 2 Firmen zuordnen, was mich etwas verwundert.
> 
> *MindMatics AG*
> ...



link
Mobile Internet-Abzocke Debitel-T-Mobile - Seite 2 - Sat.1 Forum

hier im Forum:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...von-tel-87070-myquiz2win-de-3.html#post295690

*17788028 *ist die Mehrwertnummer 88028

Die "gehört" Mindmatics, aber möglicherweise inzwischen einem anderen "Anbieter"

s.a.
Google

Was tun?
Ich würde mal sehen, ob da ein Dienst läuft
https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go

oder hier, das ist Planet49
http://www.quiz-fever.de/perl/content4me.pl

angeblicxh kann man unter 089-954297333 kündigen (mindmatics), aber das war nicht Deine Frage.


----------



## Antonia77 (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Betrug/Abzocke mit erhaltenen SMS*

Interessant fand ich auch diesen Premium-Dienst von E-Plus
Die Mindmatics AG ist ebenfalls mit der von Aka-Aka angesprochenen Mehrwertnummer vertreten:
E-Plus Premium SMS Suche

Doch um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen gehst Du auf folgenden Link:
www.mindmatics.de
Oben rechts gibt es einen Button für Privatkunden.
Da kann man sich dann nach dem Auswahlmenü mit seiner Handynummer einloggen und alle Abos, Bestellungen, Downloads einsehen, die man über das System MOPAY bezahlt.
Dort kannst Du die Dienste auch sperren lassen bzw. kündigen.
Mindmatics verwaltet nur das Bezahlsystem MOPAY.
-> Quelle: http://gb.osmodia.net/gb.php?show=4&id=2379&action=start


----------

